# 95 Audi 80 2.0 Sport Refurb...



## Mr BlueSky (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi

Heres my WIP project revamp that's taken nearly a year now to get her to this stage. I will start to get the photos that I've taken and post them here from start to finish, but some of them will be out of order... 

There's refurbisment of wheels, dissapointment with Rieger Bumpers, Headlamp fiddles, simple body repairs... I hope it will be interesting if nothing else...  

Here we are at the present

Been tarting up my old warhorse that I bought last year thought you might like to see hows shes coming along...

Here she is with a Cabriolet bumper that I put on...



 

The Fog's and indicators are all of Porche 933 origin and were used on the Audi RS2's and final edition Cab's, the fog's alone are £130 each OEM and second hand ones are like hens teeth and still nearly as expensive or more to boot. So I've decided to fabricate a couple of 'blanks' set back in about 10mm and a fog light with a stainless steel fin running horizontally across the lenght of the original recess...

The blanks are now done and dusted, just need some tidying up with a bit of filler here and there, primed and painted then will make some moulds and redo for perfect fit…

They're in one piece and will only need a single fixing when finished…

 

 

As you can see they are moulded directly from the bumper so they are nice and snug…

 

 

 

 

The edge will need to be shaped to a curve to match the bumper, haven’t decided yet wether to leave them blank or to have some recessed day lights, or single spot, or a single spot with air inlet or just air inlet…  

 

Will eventually get them painted same as bumper, though did think of doing them with Chrome Effect Paint for some bling… (No only kidding…)

Well got some enthusiasm together and started on preparing the blanks ready for painting, one anyway…

Here I’ve already blocked the face of the blank with some 180 and tided up the rear with a belt sander. Because the outer face was laid up last, as a consequence there was a small amount of shrinkage, which created a shallow dip to the face, so it needed refacing…



It also needed a small amount of sanding to the edges to create a curved edge to match the bumper, here you can see the difference between the basic blank edge & the one sanded…



After the face was marked to show the amount to be sanded to form the curved edge, hopefully matching the existing.



As you can see the edge did need a little repair / reshaping after sanding, but nothing major…



There’s quite abit of faffing about with this type of thing especially as it is all done by eye…

Another trial fit… D’oh!



When I was happy with it , it was time to get it primed, then you can see any bits that need reshaping. You will need to give it a good blow over to remove the dust and spirit wipe it before giving it a quick going over with Grip4 (Adhesion promoter in a aerosol…) 



Followed by a bit of the grey stuff…



Any minor pin holing can be filled with the primer…



I’m going to let it air dry for a couple of days before blocking it down again and re-priming.

Then I will block it down again, give it a gash coat of 2K solid and then time to make the final mould…


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)

where did you get your headlights?


----------



## AudictedinJA (Jun 21, 2009)

*Thanks for posting. Always wanted to see those headlights mounted on a car.*

1


----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

quantiTEC Shop

they are cheap and cheap looking

















source:
http://wp1054369.wp085.webpack.host...5_Audi.html&XTCsid=533ji8q71g2r6dhumqks5q31v2



i think this one is better:
















but still not the best


source:
http://www.blauertacho4u.de/product...i-80-LED-Tagfahrlicht-Scheinwerfer-Chrom.html


so far the best:


















source:
http://shop.ebay.de/i.html?_nkw=aud...vil+eye&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## Mr BlueSky (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, each to their own... 

I bought them not on their price but for their looks, to me they were just what was needed to bring the old girl up to the times, clean build, good quality materials and excellent lights...

I thought the others were of fussy design and over priced to boot, plus they just didn't improve the look of the vehicle one bit...

But hey, beauty in the eye and all that... 

By the comments she's been getting since I fitted them must be indicative that I chose wisely...


----------



## varia (Mar 21, 2009)

dont get me wrong, your car is nice and the headlights are ok for the money.
but the "grey" or "silver" finish on the edge, the "c" shape is terrible.
I had that light, wanted to remove the "glas" and repaint that part, but it was so difficult to boil it in hot water, remove the glue, i gave up.

ps: rs2 fog is expensive but check this out.
$275 for a pair and you can get it for $250 if you ask the guy nicely










source:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300452433230&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

not cheap but nice









source:
http://wp1054369.wp085.webpack.host...signal.html&XTCsid=q5p719207rmv8g8agi257iqjg3

thats my set up btw with this bumper

http://www.cmc-automotive.de/ebay/ebayshop/stosstangen/Audi/80/RS2mitDE/BP-G.jpg


----------



## Mr BlueSky (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Varia, thanks mate, she is nice... :thumbup:

She only stood me £350 and it's not as if it's a RS2 so, I wanted to make her stand out from the rest of the crowd but without breaking the bank... 

The lights gave me the look I wanted but like you, I was not to keen on the silver around the edge, but it's grown on me know and I can live with it for the money they cost... 

Likewise with the bumper, everyone use the RS2 type if they can get hold of an original (I have one but I'm keeping that for a rainy day...  ) Or they go the Rieger route which I did as welll but was very dissapointed with it so after a quick look see what else was about went with the Final Edition Cabriolet one... I dont't like the size of the stock indicator/fog setup though but the fog/air-inlets combi did catch my eye, but the price was just too much, hence the fabrication of the blanks option. They will hopefully be the base for any number of indicators/fog/LED day-light/air-inlets combinations for the RS2, FE Cabriolet and 933 bumpers... 

Early days yet...


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)

varia said:


> quantiTEC Shop
> 
> they are cheap and cheap looking


i just want them to harvest the projectors if they are any good im building my own headlights hopefully


----------



## Mr BlueSky (Apr 21, 2010)

PMmhc303...

Get your self some from a breakers yard if your after some cheap projectors, Especially if their from damaged ones...


----------



## mhc303 (Aug 17, 2010)

^ i have a set that i got for 10 bucks from a salvage yard, i just think they may be to long to fit once i fabricate the new headlights, but i will check im going to another salvage yard tomorrow infact..


----------



## Mr BlueSky (Apr 21, 2010)

Little up-date... 

Been a bit busy with one thing and another lately, but finally got the two of them ready for paint… :wink2:

Blanks are given a gash coat here ( 3 coats of 2K Solid Audi Brilliant Blue ) to check for defects in the finish…

 

 

 

Checking fit here to make sure the gap & edge curve is even…

 

Both blanks are nearly up to OEM spec, will have one final rub down again to make them spot on, followed by the final base & clear…

 

 


Will now will be able to get the bumper preped & painted at last (Audi LZ5U Indigo Blue Mica) and properly fixed to the car. The rear bumper is already for paint tomorrow... 


When finished will make the final moulds from these two ‘prototype’ blanks, I will then be able to make replacements when needed or for that matter create units with custom air inlets, fog, spot or daylight combinations for the LLate Audi 80 Cabriolet, RS2 or Porche 933 Turbo bumpers...


----------

